# Perch Cheeks



## IssaquahBob (Feb 8, 2009)

Having done a bit of halibut fishing up here in the PNW, I know how delicious halibut cheeks are. What I would like to know from the more seasoned perch fishermen is how big of a perch do you need before it makes sense to try and remove the cheek meat?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Better catch a walleye if you want to get at the checks.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

cheek meat is great but i wouldnt piddle around with perch. walleyes would be the way to go


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

ya cheeks are way too small on perch! Have cheeked walleyes and Lake trout both amazing!


----------



## ProDucker1187 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think you are going anything worth getting out of perch but that would be something if you could!!


----------

